# I really hurt myself:(



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well we're up on Vt and came home from fireworks for Manchester's 250th year celebration last night. I had something in my eye the 20 minute ride up the mountain so ran out of the car to get it out and went flying at our landing, without the use of an airplane. We have a raised landing and somehow I didn't clear it. :w00t: Hurt my left hand really badly...last three fingers sort of wrapped backwards :new_shocked: and I hit something coming down - either my bag or the corner of the step. Was putting my hand under cold water and almost passed out last night. Then I couldn't stop shivering. :blink: Think I really was in shock. So, survey says, my left hand pinky, middle and ring fingers can move but this morning can't bend much and the worst is my ribs, right under left breast. Hurts so bad. Can't cough or laugh without pain. Am taking advil and if not better tomorrow might go for ex-rays. Really hard to sleep and especially get up from bed. I feel so stupid!!!:angry::angry: Thank God I'm not traveling the next two weeks. And I am a two-handed typist so can't post much. :smcry:
Can you say a little prayer for me the I didn't break something?:w00t: Hey but Tyler's fine!!! At least I didn't land on him. We had left him home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG prayers on the way..rayer:.rayer:rayer:rayer: rayer:rayer:Let's hope it's not more serious than this. 
Hugs to you and get well soon...
HUGS!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Prayers for you Susan. Think you should get to the ER pronto, though.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no Sue!! I hope that you heal soon and that you don't have any internal injuries. Will be praying for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! You poor thing! Although I am sure I would do the same 'wait and see' thing, I really think you should go to the ER and get checked out now.

Please take care of you!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I wouldn't wait until tomorrow to go to a doctor with the symptoms you're describing. You could have broken a finger or two if you can't bend them. I really hope you're okay. Totally understand if you can't post - I do the one handed when Bonnie's on my lap and I know it's very hard. Try to keep us posted as best as you can. Once you're home, call me if you need anything.

xoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - you really do need to go to ER or Urgent Care to see if something is broken. I feel so sad to hear that you're in so much pain. Sending prayers, but please, please, please get yourself checked out. This much pain is serious stuff!!!

Hugs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sue! Happy landings was meant for the plane ride----not the front stoop! 
I hope/pray you are okay. If it is a broken rib just take advantage of it & let Jim serve you, read a nice book or lounge! Broken ribs are well, broken ribs---not much can be done about them really! I had one once & it sounds much like what you are describing. Getting out of bed was the hardest. So hey, stay in bed!
Not sure about the fingers though---ouch! 
How is the work coming? Sending lots a' hugs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no Sue! Of course my prayers are with you. :tender:

And, I am also going to pray that you seriously think about seeing a doctor without much delay. :innocent: 

You really do sound injured and I am worried about you.  Please keep us updated.

I'm sending you love and lots of healing hugs. :tender::smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry. If you don't get to the ER today, may I suggest that you lay in the sun for a little while? Get some healing rays.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I'm so sorry Susan. Feel better and keep us updated. Tyler kisses might help the healing process!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying it's nothing too serious but go check it out!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for your mercy and your unfailing love, I come to you with a grateful heart. I thank you for precious friends who give of themselves and brighten others lives, thank you for Sue Lord, I am grateful you are right beside her now, Lord I ask for your touch of healing, take the pain from her, give her your sweet rest, sometimes healing comes in a different form if she is to see a doctor, prepare the way, send a doctor who is compassionate and with knowledge. I know you know Sue by name, wrap your loving arms around her Lord and hug her close to your heart. I thank you for your healing. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

Sue I am so sorry, my heart breaks for you, I want the pain to leave your body. I am sitting here crying wishing I could help in some way. I will be praying and watching for a update. I love you


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Susan. I am SO sorry to hear this! Please DO seek medical help if you think you might have more serious issues (fractures, really bad sprain, torn ligament or something else). Bless your heart.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh how awful Sue! I agree with the others, you really need to be seen straight away. You must still be in shock!!! If you have broken any ribs you could puncture a lung............. go and be seen, we are all worried about you now. I will be checking in....... :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sue!!! You poor baby. I'm thinking we should all move in one house together so we can take care of each other. Get well soon.
xoxoxoxooxoxooxxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sue, I'd get those ribs checked out right away. The fingers may hurt but they can wait until Monday but not the ribs. Hugs and I hope Tyler is taking care of you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no, Sue you really need to go to a Doctor now.
I hope it's not too serious.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no, Sue. I am so sorry you fell and hurt yourself. I also think you should get checked out, sooner rather than later. If nothing is too serious, you can at least get some pain meds that will make feel better. I hope the injuries heal quickly and you feel better soon. Hey, we need those fingers to work so you can keep writing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry this happened to you!!! Do agree with the others and think you should go to ER and get checked out sooner rather than later. You don't want to complicate anything by delaying!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sue like the others said you need to see a doctor and have x-rays done. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am soo sorry to hear this, Sue! Get medical help and post back here to let us know how you are and what you're told.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I have to say that when you do something, you sure do it big. 

I'm so sorry. Not the way you had intended to spend the weekend. And nothing worse the sitting in an ER on a Sunday. But Reva has a point. You could get some really nice pain meds that might make the weekend a bit more enjoyable. 

I think if you can move your fingers, they probably aren't broken. Just really stiff & swollen and painful. And I think Sandi's right that there isn't too much they can do for broken ribs. I'm not one to give advice here since I NEVER go to Dr myself, but I'm thinking some pain meds might really be nice. :thumbsup: And if you're a bit loopy, you can really get hubby to wait on you hand and foot!

I hope nothing is broken and you're just bruised and that you heal very quickly. Prayers for you my friend. (((hugs)))


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue, I'm so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen! Yes, if you are not better tomorrow, definitely get those x-rays. You may need something more than Advil.:wine: "Heavenly Father, you are the God of all hope, comfort and healing. Please give rest, comfort, and healing to Sue and give her your wisdom about how best to handle her injuries and give wisdom to those who may treat her. In Jesus' name. Amen." Get better, Sue and please keep us posted.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue: I'm so sorry this happened to you! Crystal's right - pain meds might be just the thing! I hope this is nothing serious - nothing broken - and that you're feeling better already!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG Sue!!! That sounds like it hurts so bad!!!  I really hope nothing is broken and that its just a bit bruised. I'll be praying for you to get better really soon! Do your ribs hurt when you breathe? I'm curious...in the end, did you get whatever was in your eye out?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG Sue ...Linda is right go to the ER better be safe....I feel the pain you must have felt ...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! You poor thing!!! I hope it is nothing serious !! Please keep us posted....Prayers and positive thoughts coming your way!!!!!
Jenna


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no,Sue I'm so sorry to hear this.I hope nothing is broken and you get rid of your pain soon. Like the others have said you should really get checked out,if for nothing else go for the HEAVY DUTY pain meds!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh man, that sounds painful! I sure am glad that you don't have to travel right away!! :w00t: OUCH!!!!

Hope nothing's broken......just bruised.....you really should go get it checked out.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sue, I got sick reading this post. Please go to the emergency room and get something for pain and x-rays!!! Accidents happen in a split second and then the pain begins.......so sorry!!! Please let us know how you are if you can type!!! Bless you...........:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in Sue, how are you doing? Did you go to see a doctor


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

OUCH!!! I'm praying for quick healing for you Sue.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in Sue.... Hope you are ok


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww - you guys are so amazing. Thank you so very much for your prayers and concern.:smootch::smootch: I hope I didn't worry you all too much. I'm doing better than I was last night. I really think that when I saw what I did to my hand -- it bending back in a way it never did;:w00t: I freaked. I just think the adrenaline kicked in and my blood pressure probably went nuts with blood rushing to my heart and away from my head and extremities and that's why I almost passed out. 

Being that I was in VT I really didn't want to go to the doctor there. :blush:Seems I only see them when I do something stupid. And I am able to bend my fingers...not that easily but they do seem to work. And I don't think I punctured a lung or I'd have trouble breathing which I don't. My husband drove down from VT and I just rested in back with Tyler.

I don't think there is anything that they do for broken ribs but I do think, after all your urging that I should go to my doctor tomorrow and get ex-rays. If I went to an ER in NYC, I'd be sitting there for 7 hours. One other incident I had it took them 4 hours just to TRIAGE!!:w00t: So I try not to go unless it's life threatening. My doc's practice has ex-ray equipment so I'll try to get into her. She treats a lot of really old cardiac patients and I know they don't like to come out in the rain and given we had 7" of rain here today and three more days of it, I should be good to go. 

Again, thanks so much for all the well wishes. I'll let you know what the doc says. Pain meds would be welcome though. The Advil are just adequate but I think I could use something stronger.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Aww - you guys are so amazing. Thank you so very much for your prayers and concern.:smootch::smootch: I hope I didn't worry you all too much. I'm doing better than I was last night. I really think that when I saw what I did to my hand -- it bending back in a way it never did;:w00t: I freaked. I just think the adrenaline kicked in and my blood pressure probably went nuts with blood rushing to my heart and away from my head and extremities and that's why I almost passed out.
> 
> Being that I was in VT I really didn't want to go to the doctor there. :blush:Seems I only see them when I do something stupid. And I am able to bend my fingers...not that easily but they do seem to work. And I don't think I punctured a lung or I'd have trouble breathing which I don't. My husband drove down from VT and I just rested in back with Tyler.
> 
> ...


I just was checking in on you, Sue. I am so glad you will see your doctor tomorrow ... and, that the x-Ray can be done in the office. I understand about the ER. Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I still think you should see your doctor tomorrow if possible. I completely understand about not wanting to go to ER -- it TAKES FOREVER!!! If you weren't sick when you when, you would be by the time they finished with you.

For broken ribs and broken fingers, I think they still mostly tape them.

Hope you're out of pain and doing much better soon. In the meantime -- tell Tyler that he has to be a good nursie to his Mom.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll keep praying Sue, try and sleep well tonight knowing so many are praying for yua


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in on you,don't worry about responding until you're feeling better. Just want you to know we're all checking in and thinking about you...
HUGS♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Good luck at the drs. tomorrow....hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

hi Sue! I was really worried when I read your post just now.
Then I read your update, Ow! That must have hurt to type!
I am glad you are feeling a bit better but let us know how it goes after the doc checks you out. Your poor ribs! I hope you will be in less pain soon!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm glad you'll be making a trip out to the doc tomorrow. That is a smart choice. Hopefully its just some simple bruising and a little bit of shock. Hopefully you'll be good to go only with some Tramadol or something along those lines and rest. I'll keep praying that all goes well tomorrow. My mom always said that if she kissed my boo boo the pain would go away and somehow it kind of always did. So.....Bibu sends a big kiss to your boo boo :smootch: (Bibu and boo boo on the same line make me laugh! :HistericalSmiley


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear you are going to the Doc.  Hope you feel better soon, hopefully the meds. will help  Keep us posted, we are worry warts. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In Germany there is a kid's rhyme that essential means "rub a little mouse fat on it and in 100 years it will be well!" 
Sending you lots of love and a pound of mouse fat! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wow Sue! what news to return to. I'm just reading this and I am so very sorry  I am glad that you are gonna see a doc and wish you pain free days to come. Pain killers are my best friends in days like these. do keep us posted when you can.
(hugs)
Kat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue, I know it's a pain to go to the doctor.:HistericalSmiley:I think it's a good idea. At the very least, pain meds and some peace of mind that no serious damage has occured would be nice. When you can, let us know how you are.:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just seeing this Sue. How scary!!! I'm glad you have gotten some relief, but I agree with everyone that going to the doctor today would be a good idea. You take such great care of yourself so I know you are on top of it. Take it easy, rest, and tell the men in the household to take care of you. Feel better!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad you're seeing your doctor today. Hopefully, it is nothing that a few days of rest will cure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.:smootch:You're the best!! Obviously can't individually reply. My hand is definitely better and I can bend all my fingers. Hurts less than it did.

Rough night - only one way to sleep comfortably. Good thing is I could blow my nose and cough today which I couldn't yesterday. Still hurts though (sometimes things do hurt two days later delayed onset muscle pain I think, and I had a really bad headache (no didn't hit my head at all - I know that) I think from stress so took an Excedrin which got it. Called the doc and she's behind closed doors but her nurse is trying to get me in. Funny when I think of it...if I call my vet they fit me in right away. When I used to call my son's pediatrician, they would say come right over or set an appt right away. For me, I think it's easier to win the lottery.:angry: And I love my doctor but I think it's the gatekeepers who make it hard. So waiting to hear back. Will take a cab both ways. Hoping it's before today's expected deluge of rain. Yesterday 8" record at JFK airport. :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Seems like when it rains, it pours" in more than one way!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just heard back from the doc. Got an appt for 3:30 today Will let you know what she says later. And yes, Sandi, it seems it's raining and pouring in more ways than one -- will *rain* outside on *poor *me.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Sue!!!! My goodness, I'm sorry I am just now seeing this! Your fall sounds super painful and I am just sitting here CRINGING for you, your poor thing! I'm glad you're going in to see the doctor and I do hope everything checks out okay! Keep us updated on what the doc says...you're in our thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . and you will be poorer when you return because of it! ----------- but richer because you are well loved! Keeping my fingers (yes all 10 of them) crossed for you since yours are too swollen to cross!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sue, I am just seeing this...I am happy to hear that you are feeling better, but it's a good thing you will be seeing the doctor today...hope all goes well!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Isn't it annoying....  I also have realized it is way easier to get a vet appointment rather than a doctors one. Our fluffs are better looked after than us. 

Glad you are set up for today. You did a good job on yourself didn't you?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad you're going to the doctor, Sue. Please let us know what she says.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> In Germany there is a kid's rhyme that essential means "rub a little mouse fat on it and in 100 years it will be well!"
> Sending you lots of love and a pound of mouse fat! :HistericalSmiley:


Shame on you Sandi for making Susan laugh...didn't she say it hurts when she laughs?:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: On the other hand I thank you for the good haha. I will have to use that one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Sylie, I was just a ribbin' her!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugs to you sweetie,thinking about you today. Keep us posted...More HUGS!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Waiting to hear what the doctor had to say. Hopefully, they at least gave you so good pain pills.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Checking in for news.....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Back from the doctor's office. I didn't break anything,:chili: thankfully. She thinks I tore a lot of muscle tissue, especially breast tissue :w00tOUCH) and have a lot of bruising. I have a lot of pain when I try to move but it is getting better. But at least no fractures and the healing will just take time. She told me to take the Advil and also before I go to sleep I could take a valium to relax me and help me sleep. I always have them because I take a ridiculously small crumb of one (I swear it's a placebo effect) when I fly to relax me. So if I take a 1/2 a valium for a couple of days I'll sleep like a baby...and it should relax my muscles. I really didn't want to get anything stronger since I have a lot of work to do in the next few weeks for the videos I'm producing. So heat and elevating my hand and hopefully this too shall pass. Gee and we wonder why our little guys and girls limp when they hurt themselves...CAUSE IT HURTS. :angry:
Now I have to see whom in my household will fan me with a palm frond and peel grapes for me while I convalesce? :innocent: 
Thank you all again for all your warm wishes and prayers. I know they are helping. And as far as making me laugh...I'll get you for that Sandi!!!:HistericalSmiley:
Oh no, I just realized I'm going to the Daily Show with Jon Stewart with Linda and Diana this week. He better not be funny. :angry:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Snowbody; Gee and we wonder why our little guys and girls limp when they hurt themselves...CAUSE IT HURTS. :angry:
Now I have to see whom in my household will fan me with a palm frond and peel grapes for me while I convalesce? :innocent:
Thank you all again for all your warm wishes and prayers. I know they are helping. And as far as making me laugh...I'll get you for that Sandi!!!:HistericalSmiley:
Oh no said:


> Susan I think you have many SMer's who would love to take turns with the fan and feed you grapes...:wub: And as far as Sandi making you laugh... OUCH.. No touching HUGS to you. So sorry you are in this pain. It sounds horrible. Hope you have a speedy recovery.. I keep wanting to write HUGS to you.. but I can't do that to you. So ? sleep well wishes to you


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your injuries Sue  hope you recover soon :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so relieved that nothing is broken. It will take time. Get the heating pad, the valium, and kisses and snuggles from Tyler. Ahh, that's better. I find kisses from fluffs are very healing.:wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the good update, Sue. I'm glad nothing's broken, but sometimes muscle tears can be just as - if not more - painful. I'll text Jon and tell him to make it a serious show Thursday, lol!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that nothing is broken,Susan.Take advantage and get some rest and don't forget the valium.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So glad to hear that you are ok and you didn't do any bone damage! Please take it easy the next few days and rest up - sore muscles are not easily repaired and can be so painful if you push it too hard. Make that Tyler wait on you hand and paw


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know your hurting Sue, wish I could be there I'd love to help you out. I am grateful that nothing is broken, thank you LORD. I'll keep praying for you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks for the good update, Sue. I'm glad nothing's broken, but sometimes muscle tears can be just as - if not more - painful.


 
I was just thinking the same thing....it's gonna take a while to heal girl.....I hope whatever was in your eye is gone!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, forgot about that. It was just a lash but we were in a moving car so I couldn't get it out. Little did I know that would be the LEAST of my problems. My other problem now is when Tyler wants to pounce on me to say good morning in bed. :w00t::w00t: Jim's been jumping in to the rescue. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad nothing was broken. You must be very flexible. I am glad you are doing better. Work never ends. B)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update  Poor you though. Going to be a while before you are comfortable again.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow susan , hugs , hope u feel better soon , that sucks .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Back from the doctor's office. I didn't break anything,:chili: thankfully. She thinks I tore a lot of muscle tissue, especially breast tissue :w00tOUCH) and have a lot of bruising. I have a lot of pain when I try to move but it is getting better. But at least no fractures and the healing will just take time. She told me to take the Advil and also before I go to sleep I could take a valium to relax me and help me sleep. I always have them because I take a ridiculously small crumb of one (I swear it's a placebo effect) when I fly to relax me. So if I take a 1/2 a valium for a couple of days I'll sleep like a baby...and it should relax my muscles. I really didn't want to get anything stronger since I have a lot of work to do in the next few weeks for the videos I'm producing. So heat and elevating my hand and hopefully this too shall pass. Gee and we wonder why our little guys and girls limp when they hurt themselves...CAUSE IT HURTS. :angry:
> Now I have to see whom in my household will fan me with a palm frond and peel grapes for me while I convalesce? :innocent:
> Thank you all again for all your warm wishes and prayers. I know they are helping. And as far as making me laugh...I'll get you for that Sandi!!!:HistericalSmiley:
> Oh no, I just realized I'm going to the Daily Show with Jon Stewart with Linda and Diana this week. He better not be funny. :angry:


 
Might have to get a rib belt so you can laugh if you have too...I have plenty,I'm always breaking ribs...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Please be careful and load up on the pain relievers!

I'm a bit jealous (okay, no- a lot jealous but in the best way imaginable!) that you're going to the jon stewart show. You get to go to all the cool shows!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear nothing was broken...hope you recovery quickly. Chloe & Summer send kisses to you!


----------

